# CPT code for Lap. Radical Cystectomy



## ybarde (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi,

My physician did laparoscopic radical cystectomy with ileal loop conduit diversion along with lymph node dissection.
Please guide me which CPT codes need to code.

Thanks.


----------



## fortned (Dec 3, 2015)

*Laparoscopic radical cystectomy*

I use an unlisted code 51999 for the laparoscopic radical cystectomy and compare it to code 51570(increase the fee by 30% for difficulty of lap over an open) 38571 code for the lap pelvic lymph nodes - Was the ileal loop done open if so use 50820 or 50825(neobladder)? Hope this helps.


----------

